
Sexism at Uber from female management #UberStory - sunils34
https://medium.com/@contactkeala/sexism-at-uber-from-female-management-uberstory-238874075bbb#.phsylhm5q
======
SexyCyborg
Lateral hostility is a huge problem for women in tech and it's absolutely
taboo to talk publically about. Female patterns of intrasexual aggression are
entirely different from male. There is a refusal to acknowledge this and deal
with the problem.

~~~
reachability
So women can't work for men, women can't work for women. I am not sure what
these posts from disgruntled employees are trying to show? That some people in
a 4000+ employee organization exhibit bullying and male chauvinism qualities?

There is a saying - go along to get along. It's very typical and almost
expected at valley start-ups for employees to work long hours. It's a sink-or-
swim attitude. The employees that have already bonded and are moving the
company forward don't have the time to listen to absurd accusations from
employees that aren't integrating/socializing. Everyone agrees that
racism/discrimination/"unconscious biases"/other-bad-things have no place at
work.

Respect each other. Deal with your own sh*t. Leave if you aren't happy. Don't
blog your grievances. End of discussion.

------
cbanek
It's sad to know that the only likely thing to happen from this is that Tina
will be hiring more people, since people are leaving her team. New employees
will be put under her, and the cycle starts anew.

Lesson to people hiring on: If you're hiring onto a team, it's likely the team
they're having a hard problem retaining people for. If that's management or
technical problems, be careful.

